# pair of jewels x babies



## Victor Hugo (Jun 9, 2007)

Hello!

I have a little problem, that's not even a real problem, but I want to solve that. :?

is there any kind of way to have a breeding pair of jewels, without babies? cause they spawn a lot.
i thought of buy a pleco or other kind of fish to eat the eggs, or at least most of them, every time they spawn.

i have a pair of jewel, and I wanna keep them together, but they never stop having babies. and i'm still with the last babies (they are now with 5 months).

someone have a solution to stop that overwhelming of spawning or babies, or a hint?

tnks!

[sorry about my english  ]


----------



## sixfoottank (Oct 8, 2005)

Hi Victor, 
Your english is 100 times better than my portuguese!
Jewels do look their best when breeding but it's almost impossible to find homes for all the young! You could try leaving the young in with the parents for as long as possible, this will delay them spawning again. If they are ready to spawn, they will probably eat the last batch if they are bothered by them. For any that survive (and if you can bare it) buy a nice pike cichlid.
With all the lovely Cichlids in Brazil, I'm amazed you have an African fish!


----------



## Victor Hugo (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi sixfoottank!

I can't get a pike cichlid cause my aquarium have just 108L (28G). 

i tried let them together, but the male almost killed her 1 month later. now, the male is with some of the young in the aquarium, and the female is with some other young in a improvised lake, made of plastic pool (around 700L , 185G). :lol: 

some times i think of buy a brazilian cichlid, but i always buy other country cichlids, and I donâ€™t know why. :lol: But I already have a severus. =P

tnks!


----------



## Victor Hugo (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi sixfoottank!

I can't get a pike cichlid cause my aquarium have just 108L (28G). 

i tried let them together, but the male almost killed her 1 month later. now, the male is with some of the young in the aquarium, and the female is with some other young in a improvised lake, made of plastic pool (around 700L , 185G). :lol: 

some times i think of buy a brazilian cichlid, but i always buy other country cichlids, and I donâ€™t know why. :lol: But I already have a severus. =P

tnks!


----------



## Victor Hugo (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi sixfoottank!

I can't get a pike cichlid cause my aquarium have just 108L (28G). 

i tried let them together, but the male almost killed her 1 month later. now, the male is with some of the young in the aquarium, and the female is with some other young in a improvised lake, made of plastic pool (around 700L , 185G). :lol: 

some times i think of buy a brazilian cichlid, but i always buy other country cichlids, and I donâ€™t know why. :lol: But I already have a severus. =P

tnks!


----------



## Victor Hugo (Jun 9, 2007)

moderators, please erase the repeated posts. it was a problem with my computer.


----------



## sixfoottank (Oct 8, 2005)

Without a second tank it's hard to solve the problem. The female needs to rest between spawns or she will die of exhaustion. The male will always be ready to spawn so will harass the female if she isn't. I'd suggest a divider or trap to hold the male temporarily then return him when the female is ripe. You will have to find a way to dispose of fry that you are happy with. Feeding them to a large predator seems the best option to me, it goes without saying that you can't dump them in a local river!!!!
Finally, if you can remove the male and get a second female they should get on ok.


----------



## Victor Hugo (Jun 9, 2007)

humm
i didn't know there i had to separated them every time.

the fries are pretty big now (around 2 - 3 cm, there are ones with 4cm), and if i give them and keep just 5. then i put them all together (with the male and female) in the lake/pool. cause some one told me that have an aquarium with 9 jewels and because of this, they stop spawning. can it happen?
of course i will wait the fries grow a little more.

What do you think?


----------



## sixfoottank (Oct 8, 2005)

That won't stop the pair from spawning, they'll just bully the young fish to defend their eggs.
Your best option is to keep females in one place and males in the other.


----------

